# Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......



## Fishbuster (8. Februar 2005)

Marlin, Thun........einen schnellen oder einen langen Drill. Was wollt ihr?
Schreibt mal euere Meinung dazu wie ihr eueren persönlichen Drill wünscht.
Soll der Capt. voll zurückfahren, damit ihr den Fisch schnell in ca. 20 min. an Bord habt, oder wünscht ihr euch lieber einen schönen langen Drill von vieleicht 2-3 Std. mit schwitzen, fluchen, muskelkater etc.? :c


----------



## Stingray (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Moin Günther

Ist mir völlig egal !!!!! Wenn ich doch überhaupt mal was größeres als ein Bonito an den Haken bekomme ( beim schleppen ). :c :c :c #q #q #q .      12 Außfahrten vor Gran  und nur 3 Bonitos. Da sollen noch welche sagen, das Marlin schwer zu fangen ist, ich schaffe es nicht mal einen Wahoo oder Dolphin an den Lure oder Wobbler zu bekommen :c :c :c :c #q #q #q #q 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fishbuster (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Tomi, entweder war das grosses pech oder zur falschen zeit am falschen ort.
bei 12 ausfahrten vor gran canaria nur 3 bonitos ist wirklich mager und keine werbung für das offshore sportfischen als angelsport. die enttäuschung von dir kann ich mitfühlen. deshalb ein besonderes petri heil
p.s.
bin seit gestern auf lanzarote und hier wieder regen, sturm, kalt, brrrrrrr


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Bei meiner Figur tauge ich wohl nur zum Little Big Gamer. Auch wenn man immer wieder hört, es sei auch viel Technik dabei, ganz kann man wohl auf Kraft nicht verzichten. Drills die über 30 Minuten sind daher für mich eher Qual als Vergnügen. Einen schönen Kampf mit einem GT am leichten Gerät oder ein ordentlicher Sail an der 30iger macht mir aber immer Spaß. Ein 500+ Marlin wird wohl ( von mir ) kaum zu fangen sein.


----------



## Big Fins (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Ja das Gequäle in einem Kampfstuhl wäre auch nix für mich :q .
Da fisch ich auch lieber mit Light Tackle ( Poppern und StandUp ).


----------



## Fishbuster (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Auch ich finde Light Tackle super mit den entsprechenden Angeln, aber dies ist ein BIG GAME Forum. Vergessen?
Ihr solltet auch die/euere Meinung über einen Drill schreiben, nicht was ihr am liebsten Fischen wollt.
Wenn ich die Antworten so lese, dann seit ihr fast alle kraftlose Angler, oder?


----------



## Adrian* (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

lieber einen kurzen häftiegen drill, am liebsten wels! bei langen drills oder drills überhaupt bekomm ich immer schiss das der haken ausschlitzt!  :m


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Wenn so eine Dampflock anbeisst --> nix wie raus damit ! 



> vieleicht 2-3 Std. mit schwitzen, fluchen, muskelkater etc.?


das hab ich dann lieber am Abend :q :q :q


----------



## Marcel1409 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das Gequäle in einem Kampfstuhl wäre auch nix für mich :q .
> Da fisch ich auch lieber mit Light Tackle ( Poppern und StandUp ).



Poppen im Stehen find ich auch Super :q !!!


----------



## Big Fins (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

|muahah: , kommt auf den "Gegner" an, solang Du dich auf den Beinen halten kannst :q :q :q


----------



## wodibo (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*



			
				Fishbuster schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich finde Light Tackle super mit den entsprechenden Angeln, aber dies ist ein BIG GAME Forum. Vergessen?
> Ihr solltet auch die/euere Meinung über einen Drill schreiben, nicht was ihr am liebsten Fischen wollt.
> Wenn ich die Antworten so lese, dann seit ihr fast alle kraftlose Angler, oder?



Da wären wir ja wieder bei der alten Klassifizierung:
Die Götter vom Big Game,
Die Spundis vom Little Big Game,
die Stupis von der Ostsee,
die......

Was soll das? Im Stehen mit der 30 lbs nen kleinen Thun, großen, Bara oder Kingfisch u.s.w. gibt ebenfalls starke Drills und gehört m.E. auch in dieses Forum.

Zu Deiner Frage:
Bevor ich 500 und mehr Meter an Schnur wieder aufkurbeln muß und der Fisch wegen des geilen Drills stundenlang am Haken hängt, sollte der Bootsführer mir schon den Drill erleichtern und dem Fisch folgen (natürlich nicht in die Tiefe). Dann lieber zwei "kurze" Drills als einen der mich völlig auslaugt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*



> Dann lieber zwei "kurze" Drills als einen der mich völlig auslaugt.


Der lange Drill  laugt nicht nur Dich, sondern logischerweise auch den Fisch aus, mit entsprechend schlechteren Überlebenschancen beim releasen.
Dass Fishbuster meint er wäre der Einzige, der beim BigGame alles weiss und immer recht hat (bzw. haben muss) ist ja auch nix neues.


			
				Fisjbuster schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich finde Light Tackle super mit den entsprechenden Angeln, aber dies ist ein BIG GAME Forum. Vergessen?


Lieber Fishbuster: In diesem Forum entscheidest (Gott sei Dank) nicht Du, wer hier was schreiben darf und Du entscheidest auch nicht, ob das die richtigen Antworten sind - nur weil sie Dir vielleicht nicht in den Kram passen...


----------



## Big Fins (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Jo, wir erinnern uns, Big-Game=Groß Wild(Fisch) #6 .
Man kann auch einen 500Pfd Hausen als Big Game bezeichnen, obwohl er kaum unter den "Big Bamern" beachtet wird.
Big Game ist mehr als nur Bluefin Thun, Billfish und Tigerhaie.
Und Angelmethoden auf Big Game unterscheidet sich eben nicht mehr durch eine 80lbs Ausrüstung. Auch mit einer Stationärrolle und 2,70m Popperrute läßt sich ein Marlin, Sail oder Thun fangen.
Also, niemals auf einem Level verweilen #6 oder anderen dieses aufzwingen.


----------



## wave (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

hallo allerseits,

mich persönlich langweilt dieses ewige gequatsche darüber was nun big game ist und was nicht!!
wenn jemand in exotischen revieren mit seiner 20 und 30lbs ausrüstung spass hat und darüber hier schreibt  - super!
demjenigen zu sagen, dass das was er macht gar kein big game ist, ist doch totaler quatsch!
würden sie, lieber herr fishbuster, z.b. steward campbell auch sagen er sei kein big gamer, weil er mit 30 lbs gerät auf 1000lbs blue marlin fischt??
oder wie sieht's mit leo cloostermann aus?? (für alle die ihn nicht kennen 575 lbs blue marlin an 4 lbs schnur)
alles in ihren augen keine big gamer?? lächerlich!!
ich will jetzt keine diskussion über den sinn, oder unsinn des ultralight tackle fischens entfachen, ich hoffe nur den haarspaltern unter uns etwas wind aus den segeln genommen zu haben!


----------



## rob (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

bitte welsfischen ist auch big game:m
nein aber im ernst,solange ich die kraft habe will ich den fisch selber drillen.
da ich aber auch so wie kai ein waserl bin werd ich bald den kapitän um hilfe bitten müssen.aber einmal möcht ich sowas schon erleben.kampfstuhl :l
lg rob


----------



## mattes (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Mensch Männer!

Auch wenn Fishbuster bestimmt kein Freund von mir ist, er hat doch nur mal gefragt wie man sich einen Drill wünscht. Ich persönlich drille den Fisch hart und schnell.Meinen Liebling (Wahoo) normal mit 50 Ibs Geschirr.Hallo Wave sicher kann man große Fische ultraleicht fangen aber anschließend? Mit 4 Ibs zwingt Dir der Fisch den Kampf auf und was machst Du wenn dann die dreieckigen Flossen kommen? Und Catch und release  mit leichten Geschirr geht auch nicht. 
Gruß Mattes


----------



## wave (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

hallo mattes,
mir geht's gar nicht um fishbuster! ich finde nur dieses ewige geplänkel was nun big game ist und was nicht anstrengend!! hier geht es doch um erfahrungsaustausch, sich zu unterhalten und spass zu haben - oder??
ich bin übrigens auch kein freund von ultralight tackle, aber das ist ein anderes thema.
meine devise lautet: je länger ein fisch im wasser an der angel hängt, desto größer ist die chance, dass etwas schief geht! also nicht lange rumspielen, lieber schnell fangen.
gruß
marc


----------



## BIG WHITE (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Die Frage ist immer noch, hat man eine auf die zu erwartenden Fische
abgestimmte Ausrüstung, klar es kann immer ein großer Thunfisch
beim Fang von Bonitos anbeißen, dann heißt es aber in den meisten
Fällen bad luck. Der Drill soll immer so kurz wie nur möglich dauern, mit
jeder Minute ist die Gefahr den Fisch zu verlieren  größer, Materialermüdung,
Ausschlitzen des Haken, bei großen Blues der Tod und u.U. der Verlust
des Fisches. Habe selber die Größten an 80er  nach mehrstündingen
Drills verloren, da es sich um Wettbewerbe gehandelt hatte, war ein
zurückfahren, um auch nur wenige Meter von den z.T.600m Schnur,
die draußen waren, aufzunehmen nicht möglich.
Der gezielte Fang von großen Fischen mit 2/4/8 lbs Ausrüstung ist schlicht
pervers, denn es geht diesen "Big Gamer" nur um eigene Profilierungssucht,
sie nehmen billigend in Kauf, daß viele gehakte Fische mit abgerissen 
Ködern und u.U. vielen Metern Schnur entkommen, habe selber  so
einen "Kampf" beobachten dürfen, dies hatte relativ wenig mit Angelsport,
wie ich ihn verstehe, zu tun. Ich sollte jedoch nicht mißverstanden werden,
wenn jemand zufällig einen Großfisch an schwacher Ausrüstung bezwingt,
so gebührt ihm meine Anerkennnung, schaut man jedoch in die IGFA-Listen
rein, so tauchen immer die Gleichen auf, halt die, die es sich leisten können
mehrere Fische zu verlieren, bevor sie einen "fangen".
Tight Lines
Big White


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Hallo Wave,
ich will mich nicht in diese Grundsatzdebatte Big Game oder nicht Big Game einmischen. Ich lese hier auch nur noch mit. Aber wer mit 4 lbs Gerät einen 500 Pounder gelandet hat, ist kein Big Game Angler, sondern ein rekordgeiler Tierquäler.
Jeder, der einmal so einen Fisch am Haken hatte, weiß, dass das nicht geht. Es gibt aber Tricks - und da wird einem schlecht - damit sich diese Herrschaften in den Rekordlisten verewigen können. Hast du zugeschaut, wie dieser Fisch gefangen wurde? Ich (auch) nicht, aber wenns interessiert, kann ich hier ja mal reinstellen, wie das technisch abgeht!


----------



## junior (3. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Laß hören Dolfin. Bin echt neugierig.


----------



## norge_klaus (3. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Also ich möchte noch ein wenig Spaß haben beim Angeln und mich nicht zu sehr plagen müssen. Egal wie groß der Fisch ist, wenn sich beim Drill soetwas einstellt, was die Läufer "Runners high" nennen, ist die Größe denke ich egal, da alle eventuellen Antrengungen oder Schmerzen eh vergessen sind. 

 |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:


PS: Avatar links ist nach einer Klasse Ausfahrt vor Key West entstanden. Keine Kapitalen gefangen, aber mehrere Dolphins und ein 30 lbs. Barracuda waren Spaß pur.


----------



## Marcel1409 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wave,
> ich will mich nicht in diese Grundsatzdebatte Big Game oder nicht Big Game einmischen. Ich lese hier auch nur noch mit. Aber wer mit 4 lbs Gerät einen 500 Pounder gelandet hat, ist kein Big Game Angler, sondern ein rekordgeiler Tierquäler.
> Jeder, der einmal so einen Fisch am Haken hatte, weiß, dass das nicht geht. Es gibt aber Tricks - und da wird einem schlecht - damit sich diese Herrschaften in den Rekordlisten verewigen können. Hast du zugeschaut, wie dieser Fisch gefangen wurde? Ich (auch) nicht, aber wenns interessiert, kann ich hier ja mal reinstellen, wie das technisch abgeht!



@ Dolfin

Wozu gehst du eigentlich noch zum angeln #d ? Sammel doch lieber Briefmarken  #6 . Jeder, der eine andere Meinung hat als du oder anders angelt wie du, ist rekordgeil oder will sich nur mit seinem Fang profilieren... Ob das nun beim Dorschangeln oder beim Big Game ist. Bei deinen Postings krieg ich echt das kalte  :v !!! Als wenn wir Angler es nicht schon schwer genug haben in Fu..ing Germany, kommst du ständig und macht uns schlechter als wie wir sowieso schon dargestellt werden. Lass doch einfach jeden so angeln und machen wie er es für richtig hält...


----------



## norge_klaus (3. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Sorry, aber was Fishbuster an Äußerungen hier postet kann ich mit den Einschätzungen der weiteren Postings unserer Boardies nicht in Übereinstimmung bringen. Erkenne bei Fishbuster eigentlich nix negatives, über das man so herfallen müßte. Wenn ich was überlesen habe, dann berichtigt mich bitte !

 #h  #h


----------



## wave (3. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

hallo dolfin,
wie gesagt diese diskussion ist übrflüssig, ich stimme dir zu! aber trotzdem sind auch leo cloostermann und steward campell big gamer, die haben  - schon aufgrund ihrer finziellen mittel schon mehr und größere fische gefangen, als wir alle zusammen.
ich kenne alle beide und kann nur sagen, dass die jungs wirklich ahnung haben und wissen wovon sie sprechen!
aber wenns jemanden interessiert ich habe z.b. das video von cloostermanns (575 lbs an 4 lbs schnur vor faial)rekordfisch und auch das video von campells letztem rekordfisch (500 + an 8 lbs schnurvor la gomera).
eigentlich wollte ich doch nur frieden stiften und diese sinnlose diskussion beenden.
ich finde immernoch: ob 12lbs oder 130lbs - wer wat sagen will in diesem forum solls einfach machen!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Wave,
ist doch o.k. Ich kenne das Video nicht. Aber ich habe einmal gesehen was da abgeht.
Ich habe aber keine Lust mich auf der obigen Basis zu unterhalten.

Marcel
 Laichdorsche schlachten oder Marlins mit Stahlstiften ersticken?. Hauptsache man bekommt ein tolles Foto! Petri Heil. Das oll angeln sein?? Ist denn alles o.k. was irgendwie Fisch bringt?
Das sind die einzigen Dinge gegen die ich etwas eingewandt habe. Wenn du das mit deiner überragenden Lebens- und Angelerfahrung für nachahmenswert hältst nur ran.
Mir gings hier nicht um Big oder Minibiggame. Aber wers nicht verstehen will, mags bleiben lassen.


----------



## wave (3. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

hi dolfin,

meine pers. theorie zu dem ganzen ist folgende:
die meisten dieser ultralight tackle freaks sind einfach alt - zu alt um 80 - 130 lbs tackle zu fischen!
den bremsdruck von 4 - 16 lbs schnur können sie gerade noch aushalten ohne einen herzinfarkt zu bekommen.
bei der igfa werden seit jahren immer wieder diskussionen geführt diese form des angelns zu unterbinden, indem für gewisse fischarten mindestschnurstärken vorgeschrieben werden.
das problem ist aber, dass die hauptsponsoren der igfa leute wie stu. campell, don tyson etc. sind!
wenn die igfa also diesen "alten" männern ihre lineclass world records vermiesen würde....ist ja klar was dann passiert.
also werden weiter 50 marline verangelt mit nem großen pitchbait in maul, bevor mal einer gefangen wird.
ich finds auch zum kotzen:v aber so isses - meiner meinung nach!


----------



## Sailfisch (3. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*



			
				wave schrieb:
			
		

> hi dolfin,
> 
> meine pers. theorie zu dem ganzen ist folgende:
> die meisten dieser ultralight tackle freaks sind einfach alt - zu alt um 80 - 130 lbs tackle zu fischen!



Ich halte zwar auch nichts vom ultra-light-tackle fishing, aber das halte ich für eine mutige These.


----------



## Big Fins (3. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Also ich steh zu und auf Light tackle, aber ich interresier mich auch nicht für Marlin, Bluefin oder Tigerhai.
Mit Light tackle meine ich kleinere Gamefish wie GT, Dogtooth, Sail oder Tarpon.
Marlin und Co sollten mit angepassten Gerät gefischt werden und nicht mit Light Tackle.


----------



## Stingray (4. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Ich schei... auf Regeln. Als ich meinen ersten Stingray von 35 Kg hochpumpte, an einer 45er Schnur. Mit meiner Sportex Magnus. Wollte der Bootseigner auch gleich den Fisch anmelden. Mußte Ihn blos entäuschen, denn ich hatte eine Deutsche Stroft drauf. Und die hält ein bisschen mehr, als so ein Big Game Plünnschnur.
Hubraum statt Spoiler sag ich nur :q !

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marcel1409 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du das mit deiner überragenden Lebens- und Angelerfahrung für nachahmenswert hältst nur ran.



@ Dolfin

 |muahah: Ok Herr Oberlehrer, ich lass dich mal in deinem Glauben, dass du der Bringer überhaupt bist. Ich find es einfach nur  |peinlich  und arogant wie du über andere her ziehst! Tschüss und weg...


----------



## Sailfisch (4. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Es wäre schön, wenn einige hier den Weg zu einer sachlichen Diskussion zurückfinden könnten. 

Beste Dank dafür bereits im Voraus!


----------



## Anni (4. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

@Marcel

ich finde es absolut nicht gut wie Du Deine Postings rüberbringst. Gehst voll auf Konfrontation und wenns Ggegenfeuer gibt wirst Du beleidigend. Ich glaube nicht das dies der Sinn und Zweck einer solch wichtigen Diskussion sein sollte.
Ich selber möchte beim light tackle auch einen geilen Drill erleben aber wenns geht dabei den Fisch nicht übermäßig quälen. Mit 4 lbs und son nen Quatsch wirst Du mich nie sehen.

wodibo an Annis und bines Rechner


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

schon eine Sache für sich die einzelen Beiträge hier & der Umgangston...!

Zur Frage :
Würde mal ganz gerne wie Spencer Tracy im Boot sitzen ...
" Der Alte Hechthunter21 und das Meer "
denke das wär eine Erfahrung für ´s Leben!


----------



## Marcel1409 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Als wenn wir Angler es nicht schon schwer genug haben in Fu..ing Germany, kommst du ständig und macht uns schlechter als wie wir sowieso schon dargestellt werden. Lass doch einfach jeden so angeln und machen wie er es für richtig hält...



Mir ging es nicht darum hier jemanden zu beleidigen, aber Dolfin vermittelt hier mit seinem Postings, dass der Großteil der Angler nur rekordgeile Tierquäler sind. Hier im Board lesen auch viele aussenstehende Leute mit und wenn denn jemand wie er solche Texte ablässt, isses doch kein Wunder das wir so schlecht in der Öffentlichkeit dargestellt werden. 

Wir Angler werden sowieso hier in Deutschland von den ganzen Tierschützern und Politikern in der Luft zerrissen. Jetzt kommen noch Leute aus unseren "eigenen Reihen" dazu, die nochmal kräftig in der Wunde bohren. 

Und das ist das, was ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann #q !!!


----------



## Big Fins (4. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir Angler werden sowieso hier in Deutschland von den ganzen Tierschützern und Politikern in der Luft zerrissen. Jetzt kommen noch Leute aus unseren "eigenen Reihen" dazu, die nochmal kräftig in der Wunde bohren. Und das ist das, was ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann #q !!!


 
Dem stimm ich zu, den diesen Eindruck hatte ich auch. Als ob *alle* Light Tackler nur auf Rekord Marlins gehen #d .
Aber wer Light Tackle gezielt auf Big Game einsetzt um einen Rekord aufzustellen, kann den Fisch eh nicht releasen, da er zur Vermessung getötet werden *muß*, laut IGFA. Man braucht schließlich die genauen Daten des Fisch.


----------



## Marcel1409 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Danke Heiko, ich dachte schon dass mich hier keiner versteht...


----------



## guifri (4. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

@marcel

musst ja nicht jeden mögen, aber manchmal sind die leisen töne die wirkungsvolleren.

ok, manchmal auch die lauten


----------



## wave (4. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Dem stimm ich zu, den diesen Eindruck hatte ich auch. Als ob *alle* Light Tackler nur auf Rekord Marlins gehen #d .
> Aber wer Light Tackle gezielt auf Big Game einsetzt um einen Rekord aufzustellen, kann den Fisch eh nicht releasen, da er zur Vermessung getötet werden *muß*, laut IGFA. Man braucht schließlich die genauen Daten des Fisch.


 
hallo plaa sawai
das stimmt nicht ganz. die igfa hat schon div. recorde anerkannt, bei dem der fisch releast wurde.
voraussetzung dafür ist eine geeichte waage an bord, die maße des fisches, zeugen und fotos.
so wurden bereits pemits, red drums und sogar ein makohai als lione class record anerkannt und wieder releast!


----------



## Big Fins (5. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*



			
				wave schrieb:
			
		

> hallo plaa sawai
> das stimmt nicht ganz. die igfa hat schon div. recorde anerkannt, bei dem der fisch releast wurde.
> voraussetzung dafür ist eine geeichte waage an bord, die maße des fisches, zeugen und fotos.


oh, davon wußte ich nix, kannte nur die veraltete Regelung, thx.


----------



## Karstein (6. März 2005)

*AW: Der Kampf mit dem grossem Fisch.......*

Joo, die Schnurklassenrekorde laut IGFA/ EFSA...

Hatten wir schon oft am Wickel, das Thema.

Ich hoffe, dass jeder von uns Boardies sorgsam mit der Materialwahl umgeht und nicht mit Spatzengerät auf Marlin losgeht, bloss weil da eine stille Hoffnung auf einen Schnurklassenrekord besteht (der ja durch einige "Specialists" ohnehin schon sehr hoch geschraubt wurde).

Vergesst nicht, dass der Leinenbruch mickriger Schnüre zur Qual dieser schönen Fische wird....


----------

